# GIVEAWAY for Inkbrid 150 feet Bluetooth bbq thermometer with 6 probes and Grill Mats



## Inkbirdbbq (Jan 7, 2020)

Hi,Thanks for friends who entered. The winner is 

 link
 Congrats!!!Please contact me to claim your prizes. 

*ONLY $47.20* can get the ORIGINAL WAS $58.99 decent bbq thermometer!!
Please use the* 10% PAGE COUPON +10% CODE* ( DCBACHGG  ) 
USB Rechargeable Battery,Magnetic.The wireless BBQ Thermometer can last about 40 hours once fully charged.  

Offer *30% CODE *( *JZ35G8LX *) for mats!Keep your family safe without any harmful chemicals infiltrate your food
1-Is made of food grade heavy duty PTFE Fiberglass coating.
2-Instantaneous temperature can withstand 716℉( 380℃ )high temperature.
3-Non Sticky.
4-Easy to clean

Set of 3: Deal price *$11.19*(Original was $15.99)
Set of 5: Deal price* $13.99*(Original was $19.99)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Wish you and your family all the best.Inkbird would like to give one free *150 feet Bluetooth bbq thermometer IBT-6XS with 6 probes *and *A set of Grill Mat(3 PICS)* here.

*Rules:*Please comment below and have a chance to win these *$75* prizes. Only works for USA and Canada.
The winner is randomly picked on* Jan 10*. GOOD LUCK!

Please invite your family and friends to participate in the giveaway,maybe you'll the luckiest one.


----------



## tropics (Jan 7, 2020)

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Wish you and your family all the best.Inkbird would like to give one free *150 feet Bluetooth bbq thermometer IBT-6XS with 6 probes *and *A set of Grill Mat(3 PICS)* here.
> 
> *Rules:*Please comment below and have a chance to win these *$75* prizes. Only works for USA and Canada.
> The winner is randomly picked on* Jan 10*. GOOD LUCK!
> ...



Count me in please
Richie


----------



## JJS (Jan 7, 2020)

I would like a shot at one please


----------



## DanMcG (Jan 7, 2020)

I'll try, one more time. thanks


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Jan 7, 2020)

Since I didn't get one to review, I'm in.


----------



## Steve H (Jan 7, 2020)

I'm in! Thank you!


----------



## greatfx1959 (Jan 7, 2020)

count me in, thank you!


----------



## smokin peachey (Jan 7, 2020)

I’m in. Thanks


----------



## Cj7851 (Jan 7, 2020)

I'm in! Would love to have one.


----------



## bassman (Jan 7, 2020)

I'm in!  My son confiscated the one I bought so I need a replacement.


----------



## Sowsage (Jan 7, 2020)

I'm in! Thank you!


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 7, 2020)

I'm in!


----------



## Spincity (Jan 7, 2020)

I'm in!! Thanks


----------



## WildewoodBBQ (Jan 7, 2020)

I’m in! Hopefully I can borrow some of that Adam guys good luck from the last giveaway!


----------



## georgia smoker (Jan 7, 2020)

Count me in! Thanks!!


----------



## pushok2018 (Jan 7, 2020)

I am in as well....


----------



## BaxtersBBQ (Jan 7, 2020)

Hello, I’d like a chance to participate please!


----------



## smokininidaho (Jan 7, 2020)

Thanks, count me in!


----------



## Winterrider (Jan 7, 2020)

I would be honored to give it a try.


----------



## smokedout13 (Jan 7, 2020)

Yes PLEASE I love your porducts!


----------



## AZScott (Jan 7, 2020)

I’m in! Thank you!


----------



## JCAP (Jan 7, 2020)

I'm in too, thanks!


----------



## flagriller (Jan 7, 2020)

I'm in


----------



## pit of despair (Jan 7, 2020)

I'm in and thanks again!


----------



## mike243 (Jan 7, 2020)

I will join in,


----------



## udaman (Jan 7, 2020)

count me in , thx for the support


----------



## cmichini (Jan 7, 2020)

I'll play. Thanks!!


----------



## cooperman (Jan 7, 2020)

Yes please, and thank you.


----------



## meskc (Jan 7, 2020)

I am in. Been looking at these. Thanks


----------



## mooncusser (Jan 7, 2020)

Count me in.  Thanks!


----------



## BandCollector (Jan 7, 2020)

Inkbird has some fantastic products!

Please give me a chance on this one. . .Count me in!

Thanks,

John


----------



## link (Jan 7, 2020)

Count me in please.


----------



## johnewalleye (Jan 7, 2020)

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Wish you and your family all the best.Inkbird would like to give one free *150 feet Bluetooth bbq thermometer IBT-6XS with 6 probes *and *A set of Grill Mat(3 PICS)* here.
> 
> *Rules:*Please comment below and have a chance to win these *$75* prizes. Only works for USA and Canada.
> The winner is randomly picked on* Jan 10*. GOOD LUCK!
> ...


Count me in


----------



## isitdoneyet (Jan 7, 2020)

I'm in. Thanks


----------



## vaalpens (Jan 7, 2020)

I will throw my name in the hat also. Thanks!


----------



## creek bottom (Jan 7, 2020)

Count me in, please... Love your stuff!


----------



## billybob85 (Jan 7, 2020)

in please


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Jan 7, 2020)

Please add me to the list as well. That is an awesome giveaway opportunity. Thank you 

G


----------



## conradjw (Jan 7, 2020)

Boy just bought a brand new Smokin-it #3 for Christmas and could really use one of these!


----------



## mike1ranger (Jan 8, 2020)

Was just looking at these. Would love get into one one of these guys!


----------



## No Joke Smoke (Jan 8, 2020)

Great!, I'm in Thanks


----------



## tempnexus (Jan 8, 2020)

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Wish you and your family all the best.Inkbird would like to give one free *150 feet Bluetooth bbq thermometer IBT-6XS with 6 probes *and *A set of Grill Mat(3 PICS)* here.
> 
> *Rules:*Please comment below and have a chance to win these *$75* prizes. Only works for USA and Canada.
> The winner is randomly picked on* Jan 10*. GOOD LUCK!
> ...


Woot I was looking for one.  I will wait to see.


----------



## ChuxPick (Jan 8, 2020)

Please count me in as well.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Jan 9, 2020)

DanMcG said:


> I'll try, one more time. thanks


Good luck!


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 9, 2020)

Here's my reply

Chris


----------



## Danno44 (Jan 9, 2020)

Another great giveaway.  In please! Thanks


----------



## Mike Pom (Jan 9, 2020)

please count me in


----------



## DrewJ (Jan 9, 2020)

I'm in. Thanks!


----------



## front sight (Jan 9, 2020)

Count Me In
Thanks!!!


----------



## JBPilot (Jan 9, 2020)

Count me in!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 9, 2020)

Can never have too many therms.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Jan 9, 2020)

YEAP!! Count me in too!!!


----------



## clifish (Jan 9, 2020)

Very cool, count me in as well!


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Jan 9, 2020)

Danno44 said:


> Another great giveaway.  In please! Thanks


Thanks for supporting!


----------



## SmokinAintEasy (Jan 9, 2020)

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Wish you and your family all the best.Inkbird would like to give one free *150 feet Bluetooth bbq thermometer IBT-6XS with 6 probes *and *A set of Grill Mat(3 PICS)* here.
> 
> *Rules:*Please comment below and have a chance to win these *$75* prizes. Only works for USA and Canada.
> The winner is randomly picked on* Jan 10*. GOOD LUCK!
> ...


----------



## BandCollector (Jan 10, 2020)

link


Congratulations!  You will like this one!


----------



## link (Jan 13, 2020)

This is really awesome. Thank you for having the contest and for the opportunity to win.

Link


----------



## Winterrider (Jan 13, 2020)

Link doesn't need it, better draw again.. 
Ha ha, just kidding. Congratulations !
Thank you Inkbird for your generosity.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Jan 13, 2020)

Winterrider said:


> Link doesn't need it, better draw again..
> Ha ha, just kidding. Congratulations !
> Thank you Inkbird for your generosity.


 Good luck next time.


----------



## Mike Pom (Jan 14, 2020)

thanks for this inkbird


----------

